# Klipsch - Is this a good deal?



## sstphoenix (Oct 18, 2012)

Futureshop Canada is running a special this weekend to get rid of some stock. 
Here are some details: 

RF800B fronts $900 pair
RC500B center $300 
RS400B rears $370 pair

At the moment I have a Yamaha 5.1 receiver (pretty old model, dont have it with me atm).
Current Speakers: Jamo A305PDD kit, and I am using a couple of Sony speakers from a Sony Stereo on the 2nd ("B") output for the amp. 


Here is my dillema. 
I am considering getting the rears and centers from klipsch and perhaps continue using the sony fronts. 
I imagine the Jamo subwoofer is not so great, so I would look into one as well. 

Here is my question. 
If you had a budget of about $1500. And the current setup, what would be best?
- Fronts?
- Rears?
- A Sub?
- Center?


I was thinking get the center and rears and a Sub. When my budget replenishes, go for from fronts... 
Or is the $900 deal too good I shouldnt pass it up?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I would upgrade in this order,

Sub
Fronts
Centre
Rears

Your sub is going to give the largest impact and replacing that with something better will be very noticeable. Your mains are going to be the next biggest improvement as movies use the main left and right channels alot and thats going to effect how it sounds across the front.
The centre carries all the dialog and many many people complain that they cant hear what is being said, 90% of the time its simply because the centre cant produce the levels required and distortion is a big cause.
The rears are less used and really just for ambient sounds. Leaving them to last is best.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am in complete accord with Tony. Klipschs are great in the sense that they play so loudly with a handful of watts. This is great if using a relatively modest AVR and or for energy savings.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

RF800B does not get any hits on the Klipsch website.
Do non-US speakers get different reference designators ?
If this is really a RF-82 check sound distributors for pricing (US prices).
Put TV15 code in the shopping cart for 15% discount.


----------

